# Craftsman router manual 315-24510



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi ! I recently purchased a new Craftsman router 315-24510 at an auction and has no manual.
I would really apprecite a copy.If anyone has one tell me what they think of this unit.
Thanks
Libra 123


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Arne, did you look in our Router Reference section to see if the manual was there?


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Arne ~ As Mike suggested, you might want to jump to the Craftsman Manual section of this form and take a look. Another web site that provides free downloads of tool manuals is ManageMyLife.com Good luck and let us know if you find your manual.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Arne, did you look in our Router Reference section to see if the manual was there?


I checked and could not see one, but then my eyes are not what they used to be.

I was hoping a member with a copy could scan and submit the manual. :thank_you2:


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I looked through my resources...

Are you sure about 315.24510? I don't see that as a router's number with Sears/Craftsman. 

I see 315.245000 as a Craftsman Router made for Sears by Ryobi... Before that number, I see 315.22210 was a router kit (actually a table saw router extension kit)... After that number, I see 315.25058 was a craftsman router edge guide... 

But I see nothing in-between those numbers. Sorry.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> I looked through my resources...
> 
> Are you sure about 315.24510? I don't see that as a router's number with Sears/Craftsman.
> 
> ...


Probably, at least possibly, a Canada only model, MIke. I couldn't find anything on it either.


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Craftsman Router 315-24510*

Hi ! Thank You for the replies.I went to the Sears store here in Canada and found that this
router was made by Ryobi and sold under the Sears name in U.S.A.What fooled me was the fact the router was brand new still with the original packing and was manufactured in 2003.
Libra 123


----------



## kdonaher (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can download a manual for a Craftsman Router Model 315.24510
I have come to a dead end wherever I go.
The label on the Router is very clear and wherever I try it tells me 0 results found.
E-mail me at [email protected] if you can help


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kdonaher said:


> Does anyone know where I can download a manual for a Craftsman Router Model 315.24510
> I have come to a dead end wherever I go.
> The label on the Router is very clear and wherever I try it tells me 0 results found.
> E-mail me at [email protected] if you can help


Are you sure that isn't the base number, sometimes the router and base have different numbers.

Herb


----------

